# My layout (such as it is)



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I decided to get out all of my bits-and-pieces, and take a picture of my uncompleted layout. The picture was taken with a Kindle Fire, transferred to my PC with Bluetooth; and cropped in Paint:


I don't usually run the passenger cars. I have enough extra freight cars and the caboose that came with the ATSF loco; and run two freight trains


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

That's cool. 

What is the track sitting on? Double sided tape?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Good start*

GNfan;

Looks OK to me. You can run some trains while considering your next layout project.

Have fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Track*

Thank you. Yes - it's Bachmann E-Z track stuck to the plywood with that double-sided 3M foam tape with the green tartan backing at the joints in the roadbed. If I want to keep this, it should be easy enough to cover the gap with ballast; if I want to pull up the track all I need is a flat screwdriver.


----------

